# Frequent vomiting



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey all,

So over the past 2 weeks or so, Baron has been vomiting about every 3rd day. It either happens very late at night or early in the morning. Sometimes he throws up horse poop that he finds himself in (I live on a farm), other times (like just now) it was white and foamy.

Does this happen to anyone else's pit? Is it something I need to be concerned about/should see a vet about? Should I change his diet (besides keeping him out of the horse poop)?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would be concerned and would visit the vet , could be a allegy to something? food maybe? or eating something outside and keeping him away from horse poop would be a good idea however I dont think that is the cause our dogs have eaten horse poop as well dunno what it is with dogs n poop yuk. i tend to go to the vet if im ever concerned with anything but some old dogmen on here might have some other advice they could share with you. how old is baron? is he eating alot of stuff he shouldnt be , might want to crate if he is when you cant supervise him at least or get a dog run where you know he is safe in. Hope he feels better soon .


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

Baron is a little under 6 months old. He's usually in the house with me whenever he isn't going on walks or in his crate. If he's outside playing I'm outside with him 90% of the time. Only time he is out there alone is if he's extra hyper and I'm doing work/studying and at most he'll be out there for 15 minutes by himself (with our other dog.)

He's never had a problem with keeping his food down. He doesn't drink near enough water (not that it isn't supplied, he just hardly goes to the bowl). I thought maybe the lack of drinking might have a little to do with the white stuff (maybe stomach acid?)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmm not really sure could only think an allergy of some sort but then its weird its only every 3 days or so , anyways hope someone on here has an idea and can help you . is he due for a vet check up soon ? might be worth mentioning to him /her . best of luck .


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

He's not for a couple of weeks, but I'm always willing to take him for a n-s checkup.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have to say take him to the vet. My girl Chalice vomitted alot she had pancreatitis. I figure it is better to safe than sorry.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

throwing up and allergies? Never heard that one before.

My guess is the horse poop is upsetting his bowels and Sharon is right it could be something as bad as pancreatitis. You would see other symptoms if it was serious like lethargy. It could also be a partial blockage, I had a dog get a partial blockage and she acted just fine but threw up often. It is when something is stuck in the stomach and is sloshing back and fourth and the symptoms only show up when the blockage gets to the sphincter in the stomach but it is too large to pass. Either way I would go to the vet to be safe but if you wanted to try keeping him away from horse poop for a week and see if that helps that might be an option as long as the dog seems fine. If you notice any diarrhea or the dog gets lethargic then I would go to a vet ASAP.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we had a dog allergic to a type of food we gave him and he would vomit but more often then every 3 days , so yes allergies can cause vomiting. but if this were my dog i would make a vet visit.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would say that if the horse dropping were causing the vomitting he wouldn't be vomitting white foam it would be when he had eatne the stuff so you would see poop and hay and junk. Yes Mikado was allergic to wheat and he vomitted after eating. Once I switched his food he stopped vomitting but then again the vomit had food in it.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Max used to vomit a lot when we first got him.... took him to the vet and he had hookworms... ever since we treated that no more problems... have you had him checke for those?


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. We're going to the vet Monday morning.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Make sure you post up what you find out.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Causes, Diagnosis and Treatment of Vomiting in Dogs

Could be a number of things only a vet can tell you for sure. One thing I can tell you if it's an ongoing problem it's NOT normal and the dog needs to be seen by a vet. My dog AVA vomits in the car she will start drooling excessively and then vomit but she has motion sickness as soon as she gets out of the car it stops. So there are many different reasons why a dog would vomit but it's always best when it's happening this often to get it checked out by the vet the link I provided you talks all about the causes of vomiting in dogs. I hope your boy gets to feeling better soon and that it's nothing serious please keep us up to date


----------

